# Newbie Here Checking In . . .



## mcquillian (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello - new to the forum. Been a watch collector for many years. My wife thinks I'm nuts, but there are definitely worse things I could do with my time. Just purchased my first O & W - a M-1 Diver. I am really surprised at the quality of the watch itself, especially how thin it is in comparison to other Swiss watches with similar movements.

I am waiting for a rubber strap that I purchased from the Westcoast Time, then I will post some pics. Interested in learning more about O & W history. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

mcquillian said:


> Hello - new to the forum. Been a watch collector for many years. My wife thinks I'm nuts, but there are definitely worse things I could do with my time. Just purchased my first O & W - a M-1 Diver. I am really surprised at the quality of the watch itself, especially how thin it is in comparison to other Swiss watches with similar movements.
> 
> I am waiting for a rubber strap that I purcahsed from the Westcoast Time, then I will post some pics. Interested in learning more about O & W history. Thanks.


 :rltb: Welcome aboard mate  Nuts eh ,well welcome to the nut house :blink:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to :rltb:



mcquillian said:


> My wife thinks I'm nuts


and what is the problem with that :huh:

Cheers

Andrew

(Oh post some piccies, we like piccies







)


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

:rltb: welcomes you.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to :rltb: You're in good company here, my wife thinks I'm nuts too. :lol:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to :rlt: - Most people are nuts here so if you're wife is right (& they usually are) you'll fit right in :lol:

Paul


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm perfectly normal. My ex had a problem though.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice choice and welcome to RLT mate


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome indeed. My M4 has just gone off to have a new crystal - without cyclops this time - after 2 years of hard wear have taken their toll. Crown needs easing too, but everything else is spanking !

Chris


----------



## sonic (Dec 13, 2008)

mcquillian said:


> Hello - new to the forum. Been a watch collector for many years. My wife thinks I'm nuts, but there are definitely worse things I could do with my time. Just purchased my first O & W - a M-1 Diver. I am really surprised at the quality of the watch itself, especially how thin it is in comparison to other Swiss watches with similar movements.
> 
> I am waiting for a rubber strap that I purchased from the Westcoast Time, then I will post some pics. Interested in learning more about O & W history. Thanks.


 :rltb: :rltb:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome to the only forum in the world that has a section dedicated to O&W :rltb:

As for some history, have a click here


----------

